# Anyone in MD/DC/VA area



## l2s (Oct 22, 2011)

I am new to the forums and trying to work my way through the posts to learn more about Cockapoos and what I need to prepare for bringing my new puppy home in 53 days! YES, I am on the countdown and so excited! My pup, Segar is just 2 weeks old now and we plan to bring him home 12/17. He is so sweet and the breeder sends me a picture every week to show how he is growing. I live in MD and had no luck finding a breeder in my state. I eventually found one that I am pleased with in Virginia. 
Few questions; what size/dimensions do most of you have for your pup? 
The breeder estimates that Seger will be about 20 lbs full grown but I would like to just invest in 1 kennel and get one with a divider to use until he is full grown. 
What other things can you recommend me to have when I bring him home? Thanks everyone


----------



## sonatalady7 (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi there! Welcome! I live in Virginia beach...not in the tri-state area...but close enough...especially compared to most of the others on this site...who live across the pond! Who is your breeder? We got our Bella from a breeder in va too! 

Bella is about 20 lbs. I haven't weighed her recently but we'll find out on Monday as she has to go in for her annual exam...boosters. Th crate marked for 20-25lb dogs was in no way shape or form big enough for her. We ended up getting a larger travel one ( and sold the small one on craigslist) and upgraded as she got bigger...but we don't use the travel crate at all anymore. We have a 30" wire crate that we've used since she was a puppy. She never had trouble with messing in her crate though. She was sooo easy to house train. When she was a little older we got a gate with a door for the kitchen and that's where she stays during the day now. She has plenty of space to roam about...but I suspect she spends most of her time on her bed! 

Something that I found to be invaluable for tired puppy parents was an exercise pen. We put it up in the living room and it was great at night because she was still 'with' us but she couldn't just wander wherever she wanted and get into trouble. We had it up for the first 3 months or so but once we could trust her a bit more we took it down...and sold it on craigslist! 

Make sure you have LOTS of paper towels and a good solution to clean messes up with! We still use it to this day...just the other day she got sick in our bedroom. Perfect to clean it up with!

Start training almost immediately when you get home! Take advantage of those little puppy brains that are still forming! 

I could give you a million more tips and hits, but you'll forget them all anyway! Most of all...enjoy your pup! Even in the moments you want to scream!  

Feel free to ask anything here. It's the best forum!


----------



## cockapoolove (Oct 4, 2011)

l2s said:


> I am new to the forums and trying to work my way through the posts to learn more about Cockapoos and what I need to prepare for bringing my new puppy home in 53 days! YES, I am on the countdown and so excited! My pup, Segar is just 2 weeks old now and we plan to bring him home 12/17. He is so sweet and the breeder sends me a picture every week to show how he is growing. I live in MD and had no luck finding a breeder in my state. I eventually found one that I am pleased with in Virginia.
> Few questions; what size/dimensions do most of you have for your pup?
> The breeder estimates that Seger will be about 20 lbs full grown but I would like to just invest in 1 kennel and get one with a divider to use until he is full grown.
> What other things can you recommend me to have when I bring him home? Thanks everyone


Hi, 

I am from Delaware and there were no breeders here either. We are looking to get a pup in August/September and also have located a breeder in VA. Just curious if it's the same breeder?


----------



## l2s (Oct 22, 2011)

I am using PagePoodlesNCockapoos in Shenandoah, VA. 

Who did you all use? 

Paula, thank for the tips! I am a very anal researcher so writing all the tips down so keep em coming for sure  

Our pup is 11 days old today and we are on the countdown until we can bring him home


----------



## cockapoolove (Oct 4, 2011)

l2s said:


> I am using PagePoodlesNCockapoos in Shenandoah, VA.
> 
> Who did you all use?
> 
> ...


I am looking at using Carriage House Cockapoos. Did you look into them?


----------



## MePoosta (Feb 20, 2013)

Newbie here! I'm posting on an old board because I'm looking for some opinions that are surprisingly hard to find!

I'm in the process of looking for a cockapoo to call my own. I live in MD so the closest breeders are in VA, and the one that turns up the most on Google is Carriage House Cockapoos. Has anyone worked with them? 

I am looking for opinions and reviews, but for some reason I cannot find a single review on them. I want to make sure that they are indeed a reputable breeder.


----------

